# quitting



## rosquared (Apr 26, 2007)

i've decided i want to quit smoking.  any tips?  i've been smoking for about  6 years now and i smoke anywhere from about 1/2 - 1 pack a day.  ugh.  i need to stop.


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 26, 2007)

Perhaps try to cut your habit down slowly...If you have a highly addicitive personality, it will be extremely difficult to go cold turkey. So maybe begin by cutting it down by one  cigarette a week or if you are bold, try 2 a week...see what happens. Also, exercise will make you feel better!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 26, 2007)

Slowly quitting is what friends have always told me. Substitute lollipops or something like that for an oral fix.


----------



## messhead (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't offer any advice but I did just want to say good luck!!!


----------



## Femme (Apr 26, 2007)

When you have the urge, put some candy or gum in your mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or eat something.. this helps get your mind off of smoking.
Also like everyone else said, try putting a fixed amount on the cigarrates.  Like you'll have lets say 15 this week each day, then cut it down to 14 the following week, and etc. 
GOOD LUCK THOUGH!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 27, 2007)

Slowly is best I've also heard. Keep your mouth occupied by carrying goodies- gum, hard candy etc. Maybe mix it up with the patch as well?

Most of all good luck!

http://www.whyquit.com/


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 28, 2007)

I quit cold turkey back in December and I haven't had a craving since.  It was all mental for me.  I was just ready.  My sig. other quit with me and it really helps to have a support system.  It helped that we never smoked in the house, only in the car or at bars.  So, I kept gum in my purses and my car to keep my mouth occupied.

I wish you the best of luck.  It's not easy but it's so worth it.  I went to a bar a few weeks ago that allowed smoking and came home stinking.  I couldn't believe I spent years smelling like that.  Gross!!


----------



## Ambi (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_I went to a bar a few weeks ago that allowed smoking and came home stinking. I couldn't believe I spent years smelling like that. Gross!!_

 
So true, I smoked for 9 years and didn't really even think about the stink, it didn't bother me at all, now 1,5 years later I can't stand it, or understand how I ever had the need the suck on those stinky things, poor people who had to be around me.

I think quitting cold turkey is the best though, you tell yourself no more and then you can't really make excuses because a no is a no but if you let yourself smoke a few a day you kind of start to make up reasons why I could/should have a smoke now and eventually when you're not being hard enough on yourself you start to slip and quitting completely becomes much harder. 

But of course if you cut down to a few a day that's still a lot healthier than smoking a pack a day. Good luck!


----------



## rosquared (Apr 30, 2007)

can i keep an accountability log here of how many i smoke per day?


----------

